# Advice heat pressing both sides of shirt



## Carmigirl (Jun 18, 2011)

I have shirts that need back side logo and front side chest logo. I noticed that my type of press does not allow me to put platen between tshirt. My concern is am I going to damage the front transfer while pressing the back? Any advice to avoid damage would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

If temperature and pressure are right, not too much pressure, there should be no problem. I do them all the time. God Bless.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Depending on the the thickness of the shirt you might want to place a Teflon sheet or pieces of parchment (baking) paper inside the shirt.


----------



## Squeegee98 (Jul 3, 2012)

Place a heat resistant Teflon pillow inside the garment, this Shields the other side of the shirts from heat while also absorbing seems/buttons/zips to give you a nice even press pressure.


----------

